# Curriculum vitae, curricula vitae?



## vale_new

Ciao!

In the English only forum there's a thread about the plural of CVs in Latin and in English, seen that it's a Latin expression, maybe it'll be possible to clarify the doubt in a proper way?

Nel forum solo inglese c'è un thread sul plurale di curriculum vitae in latino e in inglese, è uno di quei dubbi ricorrenti, essendo un'espressione latina, forse qui si riuscirà ad avere una spiegazione? 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1964831


----------



## chamyto

It´s ages since I last studied Latin , but the plural may be as follows:

_Curricula vitarum ._

Curriculum = Nominative ---> plural = Curricula

vitae = genitive----> plural = vitarum .


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Vitae* no tiene por qué cambiar, ya que es un CN. El singular es *curriculum uitae* y el plural *curricula uitae*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

In Latin (and many other languages) you do not multiply lives like in English. Vita mea dura est - Vita nostra dura est.


----------



## vale_new

chamyto said:


> It´s ages since I last studied Latin , but the plural may be as follows:
> 
> _Curricula vitarum ._
> 
> Curriculum = Nominative ---> plural = Curricula
> 
> vitae = genitive----> plural = vitarum .


 
Yes, me too  




XiaoRoel said:


> *Vitae* no tiene por qué cambiar, ya que es un CN. El singular es *curriculum uitae* y el plural *curricula uitae*.


 
Esta es una explicacion, y si yo digo un curriculum de una persona o mas curricula de una persona es, sin duda, correcto, ?pero si yo me refiero a mas curricula de mas personas?

PS ?CN es que?

Questa è una spiegazione, e se dico un curriculum di una persona o più curricula di  una persona e, senza dubbio, giusto, ma se mi riferisco a più curricula di più persone?

PS CN vuol dire? 

This is an option, definitely correct if I'm talking about one or more curriculum/a of one person, but if I'm referring to a number of resumes of a plurality of people?

PS what does CN stands for?



Ben Jamin said:


> In Latin (and many other languages) you do not multiply lives like in English. Vita mea dura est - Vita nostra dura est.


 
In Italian is the same in that context, different in the above example, even though we don't use the expression 'percorso/esperienze di vita' talking about jobs, vita is for Italians (not nowadays only) something a bit more complex... 
 In Italian we use the Latin word as used in English, but a mistake in Latin from an Italian is less acceptable than one made by a non Italian native speaker 

In italiano è lo stesso in quel contesto, diverso nell'esempio, anche se non usiamo l'espressione 'percorso/esperienze  di vita' quando parliamo di lavori, 'vita' è per gli italiani da sempre qualcosa di un po' più complesso.... 

In italiano utilizziamo l'espressione latina nell'uso inglese, ma un errore in latino da un italiano stona


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio avviso anche se si parla di molte persone il plurale fa sempre curricula vitae (curricula vitae multorum hominum).

In italiano, considerando il latino come una lingua straniera, la regola dovrebbe essere quella dell'invariabilità (i curriculum vitae), però chi considera il latino alla stergua di una lingua domestica ammette anche la forma plurale (i curricula vitae).
Vitarum credo sia assolutamente da evitare perché non si direbbe neanche in lingua latina.


----------



## chamyto

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso anche se si parla di molte persone il plurale fa sempre curricula vitae (curricula vitae multorum hominum).
> 
> In italiano, considerando il latino come una lingua straniera, la regola dovrebbe essere quella dell'invariabilità (i curriculum vitae), però chi considera il latino alla stergua di una lingua domestica ammette anche la forma plurale (i curricula vitae).
> Vitarum credo sia assolutamente da evitare perché non si direbbe neanche in lingua latina.


 
Hi , could you please translate this into English ? I don´t understand Italian .


----------



## infinite sadness

En mi opinion la forma plural de “curriculum vitae” en lengua latina deberia ser “curricula vitae”, y no “curricula vitarum”.
  En lingua italiana, si consideramos el idioma latino come idioma extranjero, el plurale es invariabile, por eso se deberia decir “los curriculum vitae”, pero considerando el latin como lengua domestica puederia tambien decirse “los curricula vitae”, pero jamas curricula vitarum.

  In my opinion plural form of “curriculum vitae”, in Latin, should be “curricula vitae”, and not “curricula vitarum”.
In Italian, we should say, as plural too, "curriculum vitae", because the Italian rule for foreign words is invariability, but if we consider Latin language as a domestic language we can also say “curricula vitae”, but never “curricula vitarum”.  



I could be wrong but that is my opinion.


----------



## chamyto

Thank you for writing in Spanish and English .


----------



## vale_new

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso anche se si parla di molte persone il plurale fa sempre curricula vitae (curricula vitae multorum hominum).
> 
> In italiano, considerando il latino come una lingua straniera, la regola dovrebbe essere quella dell'invariabilità (i curriculum vitae), però chi considera il latino alla stergua di una lingua domestica ammette anche la forma plurale (i curricula vitae).
> Vitarum credo sia assolutamente da evitare perché non si direbbe neanche in lingua latina.


 
Eh ma non capisco comunque la regola latina, non mi è chiara: vitae può essere genitivo singolare o nominativo plurale ma non genitivo plurale. Nel forum inglese si parlava di una persona che voleva inserire nel proprio curriculum di aver tradotto vari CV di persone e chiedeva la regola in inglese (che pare essere curricula e curriculums sempre per la regola dell'invariabilità).



infinite sadness said:


> En mi opinion la forma plural de “curriculum vitae” en lengua latina deberia ser “curricula vitae”, y no “curricula vitarum”.
> En lingua italiana, si consideramos el idioma latino come idioma extranjero, el plurale es invariabile, por eso se deberia decir “los curriculum vitae”, pero considerando el latin como lengua domestica puederia tambien decirse “los curricula vitae”, pero jamas curricula vitarum.
> 
> In my opinion plural form of “curriculum vitae”, in Latin, should be “curricula vitae”, and not “curricula vitarum”.
> In Italian, we should say, as plural too, "curriculum vitae", because the Italian rule for foreign words is invariability, but if we consider Latin language as a domestic language we can also say “curricula vitae”, but never “curricula vitarum”.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but that is my opinion.


 
 Still, I don't understand the Latin rule: vitae is a genitive singular or nominative plural, but not genitive plural. In the English forum the thread was about the CV of a person who was highliting that s/he traslated  several career reports of several people, a plurality of careers of a plurality of people. Apparently in English curricula and curriculums are correct.


----------



## englishmania

> curriculum
> /kəˈrɪk.jʊ.ləm/ n [C]  (plural _curricula_ or _curriculums_)
> 
> 
> curriculum vitae
> /kəˌrɪk.jʊ.ləmˈviː.taɪ/ n [C]  (plural _curriculum vitaes_ or _curricula vitae_) formal
> a CV


cambridge

In Portugal we say "_curriculum vitae_" or "currículo(s)".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

In Brazil: curriculum vitae (sing.), curricula vitae (pl.).


----------



## Ben Jamin

vale_new said:


> Still, I don't understand the Latin rule: vitae is a genitive singular or nominative plural, but not genitive plural. In the English forum the thread was about the CV of a person who was highliting that s/he traslated several career reports of several people, a plurality of careers of a plurality of people. Apparently in English curricula and curriculums are correct.


 
In Latin singular: curricul*um* vitae (vita, gen. sing)
In Latin plural: curricul*a* vitae (vita, gen. sing *too*)
Only the 'curriculum' part is pluralized. Life is not. It is like test of intelligence and tests of intelligence (not of intelligences). Only in English life is pluralized, it's not in most other languages. And as far as I know this is not an old fashion.


----------



## vale_new

Ben Jamin said:


> In Latin singular: curricul*um* vitae (vita, gen. sing)
> In Latin plural: curricul*a* vitae (vita, gen. sing *too*)
> Only the 'curriculum' part is pluralized. Life is not. It is like test of intelligence and tests of intelligence (not of intelligences). Only in English life is pluralized, it's not in most other languages. And as far as I know this is not an old fashion.


 
Thanks, I did read intelligences, though


----------



## Ben Jamin

vale_new said:


> Thanks, I did read intelligences, though


 Oh my! The English language has fallen in wrong hands.


----------



## vale_new

Apparently


----------

